# First Heat Cycle



## nike10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Our little 9 month old Sydney started her first heat cycle 9 days ago. Today I notice that the blood spotting has changed to a more yellowish/watery discharge and that her vulva is really swollen. At what stage is she in her heat cycle and how much longer will it all last. Thanks in advance for the input/help.


----------



## nike10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Forgot to add to the bad timing, she started Jan 24th and she was scheduled to be spayed on the 25th needless to say we now have to waite. I this a bad thing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It lasts 3-4 weeks, though usually discharge stops after the 2nd week. Keep her safe from other dogs for 4 weeks to be safe. Wait 8 weeks and then get her spayed.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (nike10 @ Feb 2 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880867


> Our little 9 month old Sydney started her first heat cycle 9 days ago. Today I notice that the blood spotting has changed to a more yellowish/watery discharge and that her vulva is really swollen. At what stage is she in her heat cycle and how much longer will it all last. Thanks in advance for the input/help.[/B]


She is starting the "standing" phase. Meaning she is coming into being responsive to the male. The vulva will soften and she will flag her tail to the side when she is touch in that area. Keep a close eye on her in this phase, lock and key. 
What lousy timing for you. Going through the "season" can be such a pain. 

Tina


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

the first week shes safe from males ,,come week 2 keep her in your sight as females will want to mate its nature :grouphug: 
week 3 also ..watch for colour changes in the blood..when it changes to a browny colour that is when shes ready ..so bewere....


----------

